

How to Build Killer Products: Founder Obsession Pt3 - kumarski
https://medium.com/@linktexting/how-to-build-killer-products-founder-obsession-17b2d813a185

======
kumarski
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/2niwce/who_are...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/2niwce/who_are_your_favorite_founders_entrepreneurs_and/)

I also posted a reddit thread.

Seems everyone agrees on Elon Musk being one of the best.

Some obscure entrepreneurs/founders: Samuel Zemurray (dole) John Paul (paul
mitchell)

